# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Phew... I finaly joined



## Lumeance (Jan 16, 2005)

Greetings to All,

I've been popping in and checking out this site for close to two months now as a guest. I finaly took the plunge and joined








What an awesome site this is. Congrats!!!

I only officialy joined today, yet the info on here has been helping me since 6 weeks ago, when I set up my first aquarium in over 15 years. Used to be quite into fish then, had always at least 3 tanks running at one time, grew the odd plant here and there, have to admit though, most plants were killed in one way or another within a few weeks of purchase








The LFS people loved me! I later moved, and aside from cut flowers, haven't kept water in a container in the house since. Then 6 weeks ago, I sort of stumbled into a LFS... then a few more and the following day I purchased a 55gal.
The original idea was a nice fish tank, plus a few plants... started looking across the web, stumbled into this forum... and things changed once again. This time 'round, the plants are coming along nicely, have been propagating since the onset and the tank is slowly starting to fill in. The fish love it. Most of that I attribute to this forum.
I look forward to tapping into this vast knowledge base and sharing ideas. Again, congrats on a wonderful community.


----------



## Lumeance (Jan 16, 2005)

Greetings to All,

I've been popping in and checking out this site for close to two months now as a guest. I finaly took the plunge and joined








What an awesome site this is. Congrats!!!

I only officialy joined today, yet the info on here has been helping me since 6 weeks ago, when I set up my first aquarium in over 15 years. Used to be quite into fish then, had always at least 3 tanks running at one time, grew the odd plant here and there, have to admit though, most plants were killed in one way or another within a few weeks of purchase








The LFS people loved me! I later moved, and aside from cut flowers, haven't kept water in a container in the house since. Then 6 weeks ago, I sort of stumbled into a LFS... then a few more and the following day I purchased a 55gal.
The original idea was a nice fish tank, plus a few plants... started looking across the web, stumbled into this forum... and things changed once again. This time 'round, the plants are coming along nicely, have been propagating since the onset and the tank is slowly starting to fill in. The fish love it. Most of that I attribute to this forum.
I look forward to tapping into this vast knowledge base and sharing ideas. Again, congrats on a wonderful community.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice to have you join us. I am sure we can help you with all your question on plant tanks. If there is one thing that happens here its sharing of information we have learned in our own tanks. good to have you here. Lets see some pic of your tank.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i look foreward to sharing info with you. we might learn a thing or two from you also. can we get a list of your tank specs?


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome!!


----------



## Lumeance (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks Guys









Hope to have some pics soon... as for the specs
55gal 48x13x20, 2 - 55w 9325k CF, blk Chilko Lake gravel, CO2 - yeast reactor, Whisper 60 outside mount bio filter, 78*F

just changed the lights - tanks came stock with 2 - 15w fluorescent tubes, lol, the new lights finaly arrived last week from Big Al's online, so waiting to see a difference in the plant growth. 
Flora - Italian Val, Hygrophilia polysperma, Anubias lanceolata, Anubias nana, Wisteria, dwarf sword (just bought it, it's having a hard time settling in),elodea and the infamous banana plant... now trying to decide which other ones to buy... need some ground cover, also some mid-ground - can't wait, hehehe

Fauna - 5 dwarf gouramis, 4 Burmeese Tiger Loaches(b. histrionica), 17 neon tetras, 17 rasbora espeis, 8 silver tipped tetras, 2 peppered corys, 2 bronze corys, 1 bristle nose pleco, 2 beta splendens(1male, 1 female), 3 blue tetras(cochuis) and have 5 SAE's on order

I think that sums it up


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

if you need midground try looking at some baby tears. i just got around 8 stems on friday. it has already almost doubled in size!!

you probably dont have enough light for glosso







but i am a hairgrass nut. i love the stuff. looking foreward to the pics.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Lumeance...

nice to see ya here


----------



## Lumeance (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks Fisa









Hey Russell... I like your way of thinking, was looking through some sights, and it's one of the ones on my need to get list.

Was at the store again today, came home with a few more plants; Corkscrew val, and java moss for the wood.

Unfortunately being in a fairly small town, our selection is very limited for buying local. Everything else needs to either be done online or a few hour drive to the next big town. 
Looking for recomendations of online retailers of live fish/plants who are either located in Canada or ship to Canada. (wonder if that should be a separete post)


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have had some success trading with other hobbiests. also, aquabotanic has a nice selection of plants.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

WELCOME TO AB!

You're going to love your corkscrews Vals.. i think they are one of my favourite plants. Just make sure you don't give them the bleach-bath you can give other plants, or you'll find yourself back at the LFS!
can't to see some pics. Think it brightens most peoples day to see a new tank. 
don't forget to search before you ask.. you can find answers to your question here, in a matter of seconds! 

BEN


----------



## Lumeance (Jan 16, 2005)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome








I finaly have a picture of my new tank... it is now eight weeks old.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice job! I like the wood very much. I hope you join our magazine as well!


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

That's a sweet looking tank. Good job!


----------



## Lumeance (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks Guys









I too am really pleased with how it's turning out.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

You have done very well. Its hard to make a 55gal tank look like it has depth but you have succeeded in give your tank depth. Very Nice job. Lumeance.

Hawk


----------



## Lumeance (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks again. I'm currently 5 hours from home in the big city looking at tanks to bring home. Everything has outgrown the tank, including the fish numbers. Sooooo.... time to upgrade. (still have yet to make the final selection tomorrow) Then in the truck it goes for the 5 hour trip home. The planted tank will be moved into the new 100+ gal and the old (2 1/2month old) 55gal will become a cichlid heaven - as planted as those fish will allow me. This is way too exciting -


----------

